# de (telle) manière que + mode



## lilatranslator

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai un doute concernant l'expression" de telle manière que". Doit on utiliser l'indicatif, le futur ou le subjonctif? ll me semble que c'est l'indicatif mais je n'en suis pas très sure. 

Exemple: 
Vous pouvez afficher les fenêtres de vos documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre *est/sera/soit*? visible. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

"De telle manière que" est suivie du subjonctif, donc dans ton exemple "soit visible". (confirmation par le TLFI)


----------



## lilatranslator

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> "De telle manière que" est suivie du subjonctif, donc dans ton exemple "soit visible". (confirmation par le TLFI)



Bonjour Punky Zoé, 
Je viens de consulter quelques sites et j'ai trouvé ici
que les 2 temps: indicatif et subjonctif peuvent être utilisés. J'ai aussi trouvé ça


----------



## Outsider

Dans le contexte décrit, il me semble que le subjonctif est le mode correcte.


----------



## Punky Zoé

lilatranslator said:


> Bonjour Punky Zoé,
> Je viens de consulter quelques sites et j'ai trouvé ici
> que les 2 temps: indicatif et subjonctif peuvent être utilisés. J'ai aussi trouvé ça


C'est vrai que l'indicatif est possible, mais dans ce cas je préfèrerais le futur pour mieux marquer la conséquence. L'usage de l'indicatif ou du subjonctif dépendra du contexte et de l'intention que l'on met dans la phrase, je veux dire si c'est la description d'une modalité offerte, je mettrais le subjonctif, si c'est un conseil d'utilisation, je mettrais plutôt l'indicatif.


----------



## Ploupinet

A mes 'tites noreilles en tout cas, le subjonctif sonne beaucoup mieux


----------



## lilatranslator

Oui, effectivement le subjonctif sonne mieux dans ce cas précis. 
Merci.


----------



## LaurentK

Tu pourrais également employer *de manière à + infinitif:*
_Vous pouvez afficher les fenêtres de vos documents en les cascadant *de manière à rendre* chaque barre de titre visible. 
_


----------



## geostan

N'emploie-t-on pas l'indicatif pour les actions réalisées et le subjonctif pour celles qui ne se sont pas encore réalisées?

Vous pouvez afficher les fenêtres de vos documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre *soit* visible.

Il a affiché les fenêtres de ses documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre était visible.


----------



## LaurentK

_de manière à + infinitif_ est employé de la même façon que _in order to + infinitive_, c'est une forme impersonnelle très répandue dans les notices d'emploi, les descriptifs, etc.


----------



## LaurentK

geostan said:


> N'emploie-t-on pas l'indicatif pour les actions réalisées et le subjonctif pour celles qui ne se sont pas encore réalisées?
> 
> Vous pouvez afficher les fenêtres de vos documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre *soit* visible.
> 
> Il a affiché les fenêtres de ses documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre *était* visible.



_Il a affiché les fenêtres de ses documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre *fut* visible_ 
Cependant l'usage simplificateur est d'employer le présent _soit_
_Il a affiché les fenêtres de ses documents en les cascadant de telle manière que chaque barre de titre *soit* visible_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Excusez-moi, mais dites-vous vraiment que vous « cascadez les fenêtres » quand vous les organisez en cascade ?  (jamais entendu pour ma part...)


----------



## geostan

Et, pourquoi le changement de temps, s'il te plaît? Il me semble que l'un ou l'autre pourrait se justifier.

Il a affiché les fenêtres.... et le résultat est que chaque barre était visible. N'est-ce pas le sens?


----------



## LaurentK

Moi non plus, au passage. Comment dis-tu Karine, "organiser en cascade" ? à force j'en viendrais sûrement à dire "cascader"... mais je n'ai jamais à le dire .


----------



## Ploupinet

KaRiNeuh, tu as raison, "cascader" est moche ici : pourquoi pas tout simplement " Vous pouvez afficher les fenêtres de vos documents en cascade, de telle manière que chaque barre de titre soit visible" ?


----------



## lilatranslator

Ploupinet said:


> KaRiNeuh, tu as raison, "cascader" est moche ici : pourquoi pas tout simplement " Vous pouvez afficher les fenêtres de vos documents en cascade, de telle manière que chaque barre de titre soit visible" ?


Dites vous bien que c'est exactement ce qui est écrit dans mon document "afficher les fenêtres en cascade". Je sais très bien que "cascader" ne se dit pas.  Il s'agit d'une traduction. Et en tapant mon message(tout en lisant la phrase en anglais: cascading) j'ai traduit littéralement le terme sans m'en rendre compte. Mais vous avez tout à fait raison. On ne dit pas "cascader" mais "afficher en cascade".


----------



## enchantée

Bonjour à tous!

Je prépare mon examen de la syntaxe française et j'ai besoin de votre aide.

Quand nous avons travaillé sur les subordonnées consécutives, le professeur nous a fait remarquer ce qui suit - _De manière que_ peut être suivi d'un conditionnel marquant *une hypothèse*. Et il nous a donné l'exemple suivant:

 _Elle avait fait tous les préparatifs pour sa fuite de manière que personne n’aurait des soupçons. _

 
 J'ai recherché ce problème sur Internet et j'ai trouvé encore un exemple: 

 _Elle nage sous l'eau, de manière que tu ne pourrais pas la voir._


 J'ai du mal à comprendre où est cette hypothèse... surtout dans le premier exemple... Est-ce que c'est: Si elle nage sous l'eau, tu ne peux pas la voir?

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...? 
Merci en avance!


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour,
  voici le contexte de la phrase :
  C’était le mois prochain qu’ils devaient s’enfuir… Elle aurait eu soin d’envoyer chez Lheureux son bagage, qui serait directement porté à l’Hirondelle, de manière que personne ainsi n’aurait de soupçon… (Flaubert , Mme Bovary, II, XII)
    A mon sens il s’agit là d’un « futur dans le passé » :
*(Futur du passé : le conditionnel présent s'appelle futur du passé
Exemple : Je pensais que vous viendriez le lendemain.
Dans ce cas, la proposition principale est à un temps du passé (imparfait, passé simple ou passé composé)
Si l'on met la proposition principale au présent, le futur du passé (conditionnel présent) devient un vrai futur.
Exemple : Je pense que vous viendrez me voir demain.)*
  Si l’on met le passage au présent, cela devient :
  C’est le mois prochain…Elle aura soin…qui sera porté…, de manière que personne n’aura de soupçon.
  Dans la dernière phrase, pour moi, il faut sous-entendre une conditionnelle, par exemple :
  « de manière que tu ne pourrais pas la voir même si tu étais au bord de l’eau »
  A+

*Jean Emile*


----------



## rolmich

Moi aussi, j'ai du mal à comprendre où est cette hypothèse.
Ma première réaction en lisant cette phrase est de passer au subjonctif :
_Elle nage sous l'eau, de manière que tu ne *puisses  *pas la voir.
_(en nageant très en profondeur par exemple).
Si le sens est différent (comme le suggère Jean Emile) alors la phrase est ambiguë et n'aide pas pour la compréhension de l'utilisation des temps.


----------



## enchantée

Merci pour vos réponses!
J'ai compris cette idée de l'hypothèse dans le 2e exemple (_de manière que tu ne pourrais pas la voir même si tu étais au bord de l’eau_), mais le premier... Je me demande pourquoi donc on nous a donné cet exemple  

À l'instar du 2e exemple, cette hypothèse mystérieuse serait peut-être:  _de manière que personne ainsi n’aurait de soupçon, si on essayait de les chercher _(ou qqch comme ça)?

Mais comme le français est votre langue maternelle, vous sentez le mieux le sens de cette phrase, et je vais, donc, considérer ce conditionnel comme le futur du passé. 

A plus tard!


----------



## Jean Emile

Bonjour,
  le premier exemple :
  C’était le mois prochain qu’ils devaient s’enfuir… Elle aurait eu soin d’envoyer chez Lheureux son bagage, qui serait directement porté à l’Hirondelle, de manière que personne ainsi n’aurait de soupçon… (Flaubert , Mme Bovary, II, XII)
  est tout simplement tiré du Grand Robert (Dictionnaire de la Langue Française de Paul Robert, 6 volumes plus un supplément).
  Et Paul Robert dit : « Remarque : De manière que peut être suivi d’un conditionnel marquant une hypothèse ». Voilà d’où ton professeur tire son exemple. Et si Paul Robert le dit…
  Le concept de « futur dans le passé » est particulier. Maurice Grevisse, le grand grammairien, parle de « futur fictif ». On est donc, à mon sens, pas loin de l’hypothèse.
  Paul Valéry observe,  dans l’_Idée fixe _: « L’opinion publique discerne trois états du temps : Passé, Présent, Futur. (…) Vous pouvez piquer ce … trident n’importe où dans la chronologie. Le point choisi pour présent possède toujours un passé et un futur relatifs. »
  D’autres exemples pour toi :
  Saint-Mars écrit au ministre, le 20 janvier 1687: « Si je mène mon prisonnier aux îles, je crois que la plus sûre voiture serait une chaise couverte de toile cirée, de manière qu'il aurait assez d'air, sans que personne le pût voir ni lui parler pendant la route, pas même mes soldats, que je choisirai pour être proche de la chaise, qui serait moins embarrassante qu'une litière qui pourrait se rompre. » (L’homme au masque de fer, Paul Jacob)
  Un honnête homme est organisé de manière qu'il pourrait être tenté quelquefois de commettre une friponnerie. (LA PHYSIONOMIE, par GASPARD LAVATER, 1820)
  A bientôt
  Jean Emile


----------



## tosamja

Je connais la règle qu'après 'de manière que' on utilise le subjonctif s'il s'agit d'une intention (ou un but) et l'indicatif si c'est une consequence et pas une intention. 
Si je comprends cette règle correctement, on pourrait dire:

Elle a coupé ses cheveux de manière qu'on ne la reconnaisse pas. 

Elle a coupé ses cheveux de manière qu'on ne la reconnait pas.

La première phrase signifie que c'était son intention de ne pas être reconnue et la deuxième implique que c'était le résultat (mais pas necessairement qu'elle l'a voulu). C'est ce que je pensais, mais mes amis francophones m'ont dit que la deuxième phrase est tout simplement fausse.
Pouvez-vous expliquer ça? Est-ce que quelque chose se change si on remplace 'de manière que' par 'de sorte que' ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, tu as bien raison.  En fait, il est vrai que l'on utilise beaucoup plus souvent le subjonctif après _de manière que_ et c'est sans doute ce qui fait dire à tes amis que l'indicatif sonne bizarrement voire qu'il est faux. Mais en fait, les deux modes sont bien corrects avec la nuance que tu donnes.

Sinon, _de manière que_ et _de façon que_ sont de parfaits synonymes.


----------



## Marc81

Elle a coupé ses cheveux de manière qu'on ne la reconnaisse pas = afin qu'on ne la reconnaisse pas.

Elle a coupé ses cheveux de manière qu'on ne la reconnait pas = si bien qu'on ne la reconnaît pas.


----------

